# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Winter

## cheesee

hallooooo, was treibt ihr im Winter wenn nix zum radlahren da ist??

----------


## q_FTS_p

Trotzdem fahren... :Big Grin: 
Wenn nix geht: Schifahren, oder Snowboarden.

----------


## M.S.

Schifahren

----------


## vlbgrider

Winterbiken  :Wink: 
bei viel Powder natürlich schifahren:
h10.abload.de/img/wolfi_schwarzweij3q9j.jpg

----------


## pAz

biken!

----------


## georg

@vlbgrider: Meine Liebste Winterbeschäftigung: Leute die 1,1MB Bilder direkt verlinken in den Hintern treten.  :Twisted: 

Der Rest findet im Winterforum statt wo dieser Thread jetzt hinwandert.

----------


## RED666

Früher Snowboarden - mitlerweile nur noch Kraft und Ausdauertraining, um bei den ersten Anzeichen von Frühling Topfit zum Biken zu sein.

----------


## Dustball1

> wenn nix zum radlahren da ist??


Bike geklaut?
Es geht immer!!!!  :Wink:

----------

